# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Δείγμα αγαπης

## akhs001

Καλησπέρα,η παπαγαλινα μ όταν την περνώ στα χέρια μου φαίνεται πολύ ήρεμη και μου τιναζετε και φούσκωνει.μαρεσει πολύ να την βλέπω να φουσκώνει,ειναι πολύ γλυκιά.ειναι καλό δείγμα το ότι φουσκώνει όταν την πιάνω; Επίσης όταν την βάζω στο κλουβί κάνει σαν τρελή κι σκαρφαλώνει σαν να μην θέλει να κάτσει μέσα.την έχω 2 μέρες και είναι budgie.


Στάλθηκε από το MotoG3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι πολυ γλυκιά, να την χαίρεσαι..... :Angel09:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα! Πανέμορφη είναι! 

Όταν λες ότι την παίρνεις στα χέρια, εννοείς ότι κάθεται στο δάχτυλο σου;

----------


## akhs001

Ναι ή γλυκιά μ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θεωρώ πως είναι κάτι θετικό και νιώθει άνετα από τη στιγμή που δεν προσπαθεί να πετάξει για να πάει πιο πέρα! Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια αφού την έχεις μόνο δύο μέρες να την αφήσεις λίγο στο κλουβάκι να ηρεμήσει, γιατί σίγουρα θα υπάρχει το στρες αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος!  :Happy:

----------


## akhs001

Δεν αντεχω θέλω να την πιάνω συνέχεια. Νιώθει πιο καλά πάνω μου παρά στο κλουβί.
Ανυπομονω να βγουν τα φτερά της για να μπορεί να πετάξει.

Στάλθηκε από το MotoG3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν έχει φτερά πτήσης το πουλάκι; Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά δεν μπορεί να απομακρυνθεί ακόμα και να θέλει.... Τότε το πράγμα αλλάζει. Καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλεις να αλληλεπιδράσεις μαζί της, αλλά το σωστό είναι το πτηνό να μάθει και να συνηθίσει το χώρο του. *Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.*

----------


## akhs001

Της τα είχε κόψει ο εκτροφέας.δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο αφού είναι ήμερη.θα αργήσουν να βγουν νέα φτερά;



Στάλθηκε από το MotoG3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το ότι ένα πουλάκι είναι ήμερο με τον εκτροφέα του, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα δέχεται έτσι απλά οποιονδήποτε άλλο άνθρωπο. Κάθε πτηνό, είτε ταισμένο στο χέρι, είτε ταισμένο από γονείς, θέλει το χρόνο του να συνηθίσει το νέο περιβάλλον και τους νέους ανθρώπους. Αυτό είναι ο κανόνας. Το πόσο χρόνο θα χρειαστεί διαφέρει για το κάθε πτηνό ανάλογα με το χαρακτήρα του. Και μόνο που του έκοψε τα φτερά δείχνει ότι ίσως να μην είναι και τόσο ήμερο όσο λέει, γιαυτό και τα κόβει, για να μην έχει τρόπο διαφυγής. 

Τα νέα φτερά βγαίνουν με την πτερόροια. Περνούν μία όταν είναι μηνών και έπειτα περνούν κάθε χρόνο.

----------


## akhs001

Δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο ήρεμη είναι στο χέρι μ..πάω να την αφήσω κάτω κ δεν κατεβαίνει από το χέρι μ.ειναι πολύ καλή.

Στάλθηκε από το MotoG3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ όμορφη, να τη χαίρεσαι!! Αλλά διαφωνώ κάθετα με το κόψιμο των φτερών και εγώ!! Όσο ήρεμη και να φαίνεται, το κάνει ίσως επειδή δεν μπορεί να κάνει και κάτι άλλο!! Ουσιαστικά χωρίς φτερά κρέμεται από πάνω σου για κάθε της κίνηση και γι'αυτο κάθεται τόσο ήσυχη και τόσο ήρεμη, γιατί δεν μπορεί να κάνει και αλλιώς! Μην απογοητευτεις αν όταν θα βγάλει φτερά δεν θα κάθεται και τόσο μαζί σου πάντως να ξέρεις! Και μένα τα μπατζάκια μου ήμερα είναι αλλά είναι και ανεξάρτητα ταυτόχρονα, πετάνε πέρα δώθε και αυτό τους δίνει χαρά! Εσυ ζήτησες να της κόψουν τα φτερά ή την πήρες με κομμένα, χωρίς να σε ρωτήσει ο εκτροφέας;

----------


## akhs001

Οχι βέβαια,σιγα μην έλεγα εγώ να κόψουν τα φτερά.τα είχε κομμένα ιδή.ας βγάλει τα φτεράκια της να μπορεί να πετάξει κ ας μην είναι συνέχεια πάνω μ.πανω από όλα να είναι καλά το ζωντανό.

Στάλθηκε από το MotoG3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω τι ομορφη που ειναι!! Να τη χαιρεσαι και να περνατε τελεια μαζι! 
Θα συμφωνησω κι εγω με τα κοριτσια ομως για τα κομμενα φτερακια.. Σκεψου οτι της λειπει το πιο βασικο σημειο του σωματος της και ειναι σαφεστατα πολυ φοβισμενη.. Επισης αυτο σε συνδιασμο με την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος σιγουρα την κανουν να στρεσαρεται πολυ. Ασε τη λιγο στο κλουβι να συνηθισει το σπιτακι της γιατι μετα δε θα καθεται καθολου και οταν δε θα μπορεις να την εχεις εξω θα ειναι ανησυχη.

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω πολύ άσχημο που της τα κόψανε! Ξέρεις μην με παρεξηγείς, απλά τυχαίνει κάποιος να μην τα ξέρει αυτά ή να μην τον ενδιαφέρουν κιολας, και να πει οκ να του τα κοψεις αμα είναι να είναι συνέχεια μαζί μου!! Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με αυτό το σκεπτικό!! Τι ηλικία έχει η Λεμονίτσα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Άκη, είναι πανέμορφη!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσει και να τη χαίρεσαι!!!

Όσο για τα φτερά, στα μπάτζυ δε γλυτώνεις τίποτα. Είναι τόσο μικρά που δεν τίθεται θέμα τραυματισμού λόγω πετάγματος. Απλά θα πρέπει να προσέχεις πάντα να είναι κλειστά τα παράθυρα και οι κουρτίνες (για αποφυγή πρόσκρουσης σε τζάμι και τραυματισμού) ή τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι ανοιχτά αλλά με κατεβασμένες σίτες - αυτή η λύση μόνο αν έχεις σίτα για κουνούπια. Σε λίγο καιρό που θα περάσει πτερόρροια θα αρχίσει σιγά σιγά. Είναι κρίμα που επειδή είναι τόσο μικρή δεν έμαθε να πετάει. Ακόμη και στα πουλιά που κόβουν φτερά πρέπει πρώτα να μάθει να πετάει και να αναπτυχθούν πλήρως.

----------


## akhs001

> Πω πω πολύ άσχημο που της τα κόψανε! Ξέρεις μην με παρεξηγείς, απλά τυχαίνει κάποιος να μην τα ξέρει αυτά ή να μην τον ενδιαφέρουν κιολας, και να πει οκ να του τα κοψεις αμα είναι να είναι συνέχεια μαζί μου!! Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με αυτό το σκεπτικό!! Τι ηλικία έχει η Λεμονίτσα;


Δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβώς είναι ή γλυκιά μ.μου είπε μόνο ότι είναι μικρούλα.
Μαρεσε πολύ ο χαρακτήρας της γιαυτό την πήρα αμέσως.ηταν πολύ ήρεμη κ καλή.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κανονικά δεν πρέπει να ενισχύει κανείς αυτούς τους "εκτροφείς". Δεν έπρεπε να αγοράζει κανείς.
Τώρα βέβαια πιστεύω το πουλάκι έχει πέσει σε καλά χέρια και σίγουρα πολύ γρήγορα θα σε μάθει. Τα φτεράκια θα αποκατασταθούν και όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## akhs001

> Κανονικά δεν πρέπει να ενισχύει κανείς αυτούς τους "εκτροφείς". Δεν έπρεπε να αγοράζει κανείς.
> Τώρα βέβαια πιστεύω το πουλάκι έχει πέσει σε καλά χέρια και σίγουρα πολύ γρήγορα θα σε μάθει. Τα φτεράκια θα αποκατασταθούν και όλα θα πάνε καλά!


Μακάρι γτ δεν αντεχω να βλέπω έτσι τη ψυχουλα μ.θελω να το βλέπω να πετάει.
Είναι τραγικό.σαν να κοβεις σε άνθρωπο τα πόδια του.

Στάλθηκε από το MotoG3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

> Δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβώς είναι ή γλυκιά μ.μου είπε μόνο ότι είναι μικρούλα.
> Μαρεσε πολύ ο χαρακτήρας της γιαυτό την πήρα αμέσως.ηταν πολύ ήρεμη κ καλή.


Σου το είπα στο άλλο θέμα, το πουλάκι είναι ανήλικο, καλά καλά δεν έχει χρονίσει ( βασικά ούτε 10μηνο το βλέπω ) !!! Θα δεις ότι καθώς ενηλικιώνεται, σε λίγους μήνες δηλαδή, το ράμφος θα γίνει μπεζ - καφετί που δηλώνει ότι είναι θηλυκό ενήλικο.

----------


## akhs001

> Σου το είπα στο άλλο θέμα, το πουλάκι είναι ανήλικο, καλά καλά δεν έχει χρονίσει ( βασικά ούτε 10μηνο το βλέπω ) !!! Θα δεις ότι καθώς ενηλικιώνεται, σε λίγους μήνες δηλαδή, το ράμφος θα γίνει μπεζ - καφετί που δηλώνει ότι είναι θηλυκό ενήλικο.


10 μηνών να υπολογίζονται δηλαδή;; Σε 2 μήνες θα της φτιαξω μία αυγοτουρτα με 1 κεράκι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχα, δε μπορώ να ξέρω με ακρίβεια αλλά θα έλεγα κάπου εκεί ( 8 - 10 μηνών ) ! Εμπειρικά τελείως, χωρίς βεβαιότητα.

----------


## akhs001

Πρώτη φορά που έχω πουλί κατοικίδιο,ειναι πανέμορφα ζώα.λατρευω να κάθεται στο χέρι μ και να το χαζευω να φροντίζει τα φτερά του και να μου φουσκώνει και να κουνάει την ουρά του.

----------


## Paok04

Το 8 μηνων φαινεται καλη προσεγγιση για την ηλικια. Θηλυκια λουτινο μπατζινα η κυρια αν δε κανω λαθος.

----------


## xrisam

Να την χαίρεσαι την Λεμονίτσα σου!!!

Αχ τι να ξανάπουμε για τους εκτροφείς αυτούς και το σκεπτικό τους!!!  :Anim 55:

----------


## akhs001

Ή λεμονιτσα μ,και πίσω το παιχνίδι που μόλις φτιάξαμε.

----------


## Cristina

Να την χαίρεσαι!! Είναι κούκλα, κούκλα!!!! Την βλέπεις και θες να πιείς λεμονάδα!!! Γλυκό πλασματακι.... 
Να μην την μάθεις πολυ έξω απο το κλουβί, θα συνηθίζει έτσι και δεν θα θέλει μετά το κλουβί! Στο λέω από πείρα! Αν είσαι σπίτι πρωί ή απόγευμα που δεν καεί ο ήλιος πολύ, βγαλ'την έξω να την δει ο ήλιος λίγο ( για την υγεία της) με εσένα παρόν. Η δικιά μου που δεν το θέλει το κλουβί έξω που κάθομαι μαζί της έχει απορίες και είναι πιο ήρεμη .

----------


## akhs001

> Να την χαίρεσαι!! Είναι κούκλα, κούκλα!!!! Την βλέπεις και θες να πιείς λεμονάδα!!! Γλυκό πλασματακι.... 
> Να μην την μάθεις πολυ έξω απο το κλουβί, θα συνηθίζει έτσι και δεν θα θέλει μετά το κλουβί! Στο λέω από πείρα! Αν είσαι σπίτι πρωί ή απόγευμα που δεν καεί ο ήλιος πολύ, βγαλ'την έξω να την δει ο ήλιος λίγο ( για την υγεία της) με εσένα παρόν. Η δικιά μου που δεν το θέλει το κλουβί έξω που κάθομαι μαζί της έχει απορίες και είναι πιο ήρεμη .


Και μένα της ψυχουλας μου της αρέσει έξω από το κλουβί.

Στάλθηκε από το MotoG3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Θα κακομαθει ομως μετα και θα φωναζει συνεχεια για να βγει και δεδομενου οτι δεν ειναι όλες η ωρες ιδιες η πιθανα καποιες στιγμές να μην εχεις χρονο και ισως να στρεσαρετε...οποτε γνωμη μ να την βγαζεις τοσο οσο αλλωστε ποιος θα ηθελε ενα κακομαθημένο φιλαρακι;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχει δίκιο ο Κωνσταντίνος. Αν κακομάθει μετά η ζωή σου θα γίνει "βασανιστήριο", θα θέλει να είναι συνέχεια έξω με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται, κραξίματα, δάγκωμα των κάγκελων, συνεχής αναζήτηση απόδρασης και στρες. Καλό είναι κάθε μέρα να βγαίνει συγκεκριμένες ώρες, ας είναι αρκετές αν έχεις διαθέσιμο χρόνο, αλλά το βράδυ ή όταν δεν μπορείς να ασχοληθείς μαζί της μέσα στο κλουβί. Τροφή, νερό και ό,τι άλλο μέσα στο κλουβί. Τα υπόλοιπα, σνακ μπορείς και σαν επιβράβευση!!!  :winky:

----------

